# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  finanziamento socio infruttifero urgente e verbale posticipato!

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti! ... srl familiare ... uno dei soci esegue un versamento nella società a titolo di finanziamento socio infruttifero ... la società ha una gestione regolarissima e precisa e non ha problemi particolari, regolare verso fornitori ed agenzia entrate ecc. ... solo una momentanea mancanza di liquidità ... la stessa poi si è risolta con restituzione a brevissimo del finanziamento ... il verbale di avvallo del finanziamento infruttifero da parte della società può essere fatto solo con data posteriore al finanziamento stesso ... di qualche giorno ... solo perchè i soci si sono mossi autonomamente ... la gestione precisa di tutto l'ambito societario ci pone questo dubbio: di solito la società con verbale autorizza i finanziamenti infruttiferi e solo successivamente gli stessi sono eseguiti dai soci, in questo caso dovremo redigere un verbale di avvallo finanziamento già eseguito motivato dall'urgenza del bisogno finanziario ... io non vedo particolari problematiche ... cosigli? clausole particolari da inserire? grazie sin d'ora! :Confused:

----------


## Roberto72

Se la raccolta di denaro dai soci non è vietata dallo statuto, io salterei il verbale e mi limiterei alla corrispondenza commerciale tra amministratore e soci. Nel primo verbale utile (es quello di approvazione del bilancio), i soci prendono semplicemente atto di quanto successo (richiesta finanziamento e restituzione dello stesso). 
Un chiarimento: ma se la srl è familiare, per quale motivo non puoi redigere un verbale retrodatato? c'è ne è uno già stampato?

----------


## tommy72

... si ce n'è già uno già stampato ... !!! e visto che trattasi di azienda familiare manca la corrispondenza commerciale di autorizzazione reciproca ... vi sono solo accordi verbali ... considera che i soci sono padre e figlio e gli stessi sono gli amministratori ... !!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sempre così. Prima fanno le cose e poi pretendono che si risolvano.

----------


## tommy72

... grande! yes! ovvio! ... direi per sicurezza un verbale di avvallo dell'operazione da parte della società e stop ... riesco ad inserirlo tra la data del finanziamento e la data della restituzione ... che è buona cosa il verbale ante restituzione!!!???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... grande! yes! ovvio! ... direi per sicurezza un verbale di avvallo dell'operazione da parte della società e stop ... riesco ad inserirlo tra la data del finanziamento e la data della restituzione ... che è buona cosa il verbale ante restituzione!!!???

  Più che finanziamento, io parlerei di un versamento a fondo perduto da parte di uno o più soci, che poi verrà restituito.

----------


## Roberto72

Ma se chi ha fatto il finanziamento è anche amministratore, allora che problema c'è?
Lo registri contabilmente come anticipo amministratore e successiva restituzione. Anche il verbale assemblea di avallo lascia il tempo che trova... gli amministratori soci verificano la necessità di finanziare temporaneamente la società e lo fanno. Poi si fanno un verbale da soli nel quale avallano quanto hanno già fatto. Poi si restituiscono il finanziamento.... sembra la burocrazia italiana: ufficio complicazioni affari semplici!

----------


## tommy72

... anch'io ragionerei come te ... ma ho imparato che conviene ragionare come i burocrati! ... purtroppo dobbiamo adeguarci noi al loro linguaggio e non viceversa ... !!! comunque in linea di massima concordiamo tutti ... !!!???

----------


## Roberto72

Ripeto, se il versamento lo fanno gli amministratori io non farei proprio nulla anche perché non è stato commesso nulla di illegale (salvo eventuali pagamenti in contanti oltre la soglia). Nella causale del bonifico cosa è indicato? Anticipo o finanziamento?. Redigere carte su carte, quando peraltro non sono necessarie, potrebbe invece essere controproducente dato che potrebbe focalizzare l'attenzione in caso di verifica.

----------

